# Florida Sea Base



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are a bunch of pics from a boy-scout trip to the florida keys last christmas. I don't know why i decided to post them now...lol

1. a tree
2. clouds
3. dirty jokes


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

1. Hello
2. jail
3. moi w/birdy


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

1. no swimming
2.  our boat
3. PELICAN!! (scenes from finding nemo flashes through mind)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

1. purple galinule
2. random guy (I was a loooong ways away from this guy, he has no isea i took a pic of him, prolly one of my favs.)
3. a sail from our boat (by far my favorite picture i've ever taken)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

1. cool spider
2. sunset at a bridge (I'm gonna paint this when i find enough time..lol)
3. a tower at one of the reefs we snorkled at


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

1. nuff said. Key west is wieeeeeerd


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice! 

*giggles* Loved the joke one


----------

